# Java Zahl Eingabe



## MayYes (14. Okt 2009)

Hallo miteinander,

bin seit gestern  dabei mir Java beizubringen. Leider bin ich gerade bei einem Problem wo ich keine Lösung finde. Die ganzen Beispiele die ich mir angeschaut habe verwirren mich nur da irgendwie jeder was anderes macht. 
Für euch ist das bestimmt eine Kleinigkeit. Ich will 2 Zahlen eingeben und die werden dann addiert. Nur mit welcher Operation gebe ich Zahlen ein?
Hier mein Code wie ich es mir vorstelle:


```
public class Eingabe{
	public static void main (String[] args){
		int a,b,c;
		System.out.println("Bitte a eingeben: ");
		//eingabe
		System.out.println("Bitte b eingeben: ");
		//eingabe
		c = a + b;
		System.out.println(c);
		}
}
```

Hoffe ihr könnt mir auf meine "schwere"  Fragen antworten.

LG MayYes


----------



## depood (14. Okt 2009)

Da gibt es mehrere möglichkeiten.. und ist womöglich nicht unbedingt eine anfänger aufgabe.. 


```
import java.io.BufferedReader;
import java.io.InputStreamReader;

/**
 *
 * @author Daniel
 */
public class foo {

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        try {
            BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in));
            String line = br.readLine();
            br.close();
            System.out.println(line);
        } catch (Exception ex) {
            ex.printStackTrace();
        }


    }
}
```

Hier steht in "line" die eingabe als string.
br.readLine(); holt die eingabe ..


----------



## arthur177 (14. Okt 2009)

Wieso probierst du nicht mal die Lösungen aus die du findest?
Programmieren lernt man am besten in dem man es tut und nicht in dem man es liest.

Aber eine Lösung wäre:

```
import java.util.Scanner;

public class Foo {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		int a=0,b=0,c;
		Scanner sc;
        System.out.println("Bitte a eingeben: ");
        sc = new Scanner(System.in);
		if (sc.hasNextInt()){
			a = sc.nextInt();
		}

        System.out.println("Bitte b eingeben: ");
        sc = new Scanner(System.in);
		if (sc.hasNextInt()){
			b = sc.nextInt();
		}
        c = a + b;
        System.out.println(c);


	}

}
```

Es können zwar noch Buchstaben eingegeben werden, aber ein Grundgerüst hast du damit mal. Kannst dann ja mal weiter probieren, wie man abfängt, dass man nur zahlen eingeben kann


----------

